# Finest out of the box machine I've ever owned.



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

How big of a piece can you turn on that thing?


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

thanks for the nice review. I 'll keep it in mind for the future- not a turner just yet


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I feel the same way about mine.
I really love this lathe!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice score~ Congrats to you!


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Mtkate, it states a 12 1/2 inch swing over the bed with 16 1/2" between center. There is an optional bed extension to make it 42" that is on my hot list.

I'm fairly confident that the motor on this lathe is fully capable of handling the designed specs.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

Dedvw, I also have this lathe with the bed extension and leg assembly. I too am very impressed with the fit and finish of all the parts - it is definitely a quality product at a reasonable price. Some of the features are very good, such as the variable speeds, forward and reverse function, and the belt tensioning mechanism. The only thing I don't like is that the base of the legs tends to get in the way a bit but that is a minor complaint.


----------



## Jeffery (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks like you got a wonderful wood shop toy. I wood like to get into wood turning some day my self. I am blessed to have you on the Lumber jocks team of any thing possible world with wood creating .


----------



## Hyvel (Sep 15, 2011)

That looks like a perfectly sized lathe, will put it on my short list for christmas


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dedvw, Thanks for the review. I am thinking about purchasing one of these on a clearance sale. Wondering ;do you still have this Lathe and are you still happy with it?

Thanks.

CtL


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

CtL,

I still fully stand behind my review of this lathe. I have added one extension and the delta 46-461 chuck plus a bunch of chisels. The lathe still runs like the day I bought it. I have used some large pieces of wood and still haven't been able to substantially slow the motor down. Another feature I like is the variable speed, it is very linear throughout its range.

I have read the reviews and it seems like some people are having trouble with warranty/ parts replacement. I have not had any issues with mine, so I can't speak about Delta's after purchase customer service. What I can tell you is that this is still the finest piece of power equipment I own, and I own a few.


----------

